# Delayed post due to Dec. Throwdown!



## shooterrick (Jan 9, 2010)

If you don't like a strong cheddar flavour substitute a milder cheese. Hope you enjoy! 


*ShooterRicks Cheddar Jack Beer Bacon Soup*



*In Acorn Squash Bowls With Parmesan Crisps and French Bread*



Soup Ingredients:
2 cans cream of Celery Soup
1 cup beer
8 ounces Cheddar cheese
8 ounces Monterey Jack cheese
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
¼ tsp Hungarian or Spanish paprika


*Other Ingredients:*
8 slices diced Smoked Canadian Bacon
4 cloves garlic
2 shallots halved or substitute green onions
2 whole large acorn squash
Dehydrated Parmesan grated (fresh Parmesan will not work in this application)
8 diagonal slices French bread
Salt and Pepper to taste


In a Dutch oven combine soup ingredients. Place in 250 degree smoker and stir occasionally for 3 hours. Remove lid of Dutch oven last 30-60 minutes depending on desired smoke flavor. 




Once the soup is on the smoker prepare squash by 1st cutting flat surface at top and bottom of the squash and then cutting squash in half. Scoop out seeds and enough pulp to create 2 bowls out of each squash. Salt and pepper to taste and place piece of shallot, smashed garlic clove, and 2 slices dice Canadian bacon, into each bowl. Place bowls on cookie sheet and then into smoker till squash is fork tender. 








When all is on smoker prepare parmesan crisps: In a dry non stick type skillet spread grated parmesan in about a 2-3 inch wafer thick wheel and toast until golden brown on high heat. Turn over and toast other side. Set 4 wafers aside.



Butter and toast bread slices seasoned with garlic and parmesan cheese to your liking. Stir the filling of all squash bowls into soup. Fill the Acorn squash bowls with the soup and garnish with Parmesan wafer, slice bread, paprika or whatever trips your trigger. 








Note: the squash seeds can be toasted for a garnish or treat. Add broccoli or whatever variation you dream up. This can all be done indoors if you wish but will not have the smoke flavor except from the bacon. If only soup is prepared add shallots, garlic, and Canadian bacon to soup ingredients. Enjoy!


----------



## smokeguy (Jan 9, 2010)

I have GOT to try this one!  I love the beer cheese soup from Schlotski's but they don't make it anymore with beer and that changed it.   Yours looks great.


----------



## glgoodwin (Jan 9, 2010)

Very crerative and nice smoke!!!!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 9, 2010)

good job and congrats on the throwdown


----------



## treegje (Jan 9, 2010)

congrats to the winner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it was fun to participate


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 9, 2010)

GREAT JOB RICK!!!! I'm making a PDF out of this one!!!


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome recipe!  My wife will love it!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 9, 2010)

Great Recipe and Great Tutorial Rick...


----------



## fire it up (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats on the win and thanks for posting the recipe, can't wait to try this!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 9, 2010)

Indeed, congrats on that win.  Looks delicious!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe for the winning soup. It looks great and I will try it one day soon specially if this weather doesn't break. It's a Global Warming thing I think. But 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





really do have to be awarded for the winning soup.


----------



## bbally (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice, I really liked the presentation.


----------



## coyote (Jan 10, 2010)

ShooterRick,

Congratulations on the win here in SMF
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. that was a great looking dish and a wonderfull presentation
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

and now the recipe how cool and how well done.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





looking forward to more wonderfull recipes from yer kitchen
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





we need an applauding smiley. just pretend one is next to this clapping very hard.lol


----------

